

Newly open source BitTorrent protocol aims to unclog tubes - lukeqsee
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/05/bittorrent-open-sources-new-protocol-implementation.ars

======
lukeqsee
The original article: [http://blog.bittorrent.com/2010/05/21/%C2%B5tp-open-
source-i...](http://blog.bittorrent.com/2010/05/21/%C2%B5tp-open-source-
implementation/)

Though I think ars explains it better.

